# Car keyed front to back!



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am gutted.

My beautiful pristine condition gunmetal grey car has been intentionally keyed almost front to back.

Had the car from new, and am so annoyed that someone could be so intentionally vindictive.

Thankfully, I have a fantastic paintshop and with the Help of Alfie (Over the Rainbow) will be getting the car back to perfect in no time.

The only upside to the whole situation is that it was the Q5 and not the GTR.

I know the Q5 is lovely and newer than the GTR, but ultimately it's a workhorse so having repaired paintwork doesn't bother me half as much as it would on the GTR.

Still gutted though!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

There are not words for this kind of shit. I don't wish death or disease on anyone but I make an exception in cases like this. Just so pointless and pathetic. Really gutted for you.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Gutted mate. But relieved it wasn't the GTR at the same time.

Some people are just utter scum.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

If I caught the scum that did this I know I would end up inside and not them; I would not be able to control myself in that situation.

Real sorry to hear that Adam. It makes me so angry to know there are people out there that are low enough in the food chain to do this. There shouldn't be - they should be exterminated.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Bang out of order this sort of thing. Iv never understood the thinking behind it. If someone has something nice or better than me, I think good on them because 99% of the time they have worked bloody hard for it.

Jeff


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I had this done to a triumph stag I owned about 20 years ago, my company had just painted it and was all admiring it all drinking a mug of tea outside our Bodyshop when a youngster walked past and keyed it from one end to the other,
I chased after him and beat him for quite a long time,
The end of the story is, I had to plea bargin and got a 3 year suspended sentence for ABH and he got let off,, 
Glad you never see him or her,,


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

adam thats shocking fella 

some jealous moron no doubt that will never a mount to anything 

alfie's a top chap im sure he'll see you right


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It would be worth the suspended sentence.

What I don't get is there's no possible gain. At least with burglary or even mugging the scum do it for their own gain but here there's just nothing in it for them. 

I don't get it.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Total low life. So damn sickening.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Absolute scumbags they are just jealous people with nothing better to do


----------



## 50s (Jul 6, 2013)

People that do that kind of thing should have there hands cut off! They wouldn't do it again!
Gutted for you, have u thought about CCTV?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It was in the car park at a local park. Nice area too!

Thankfully not at my house!


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Utter [email protected] Which garage have you taken it to?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Feel for you. Had this done to my Ultimate Silver. Yikes. The barstewerd keyed the car at wing/door handle height and then did it again about a foot off the ground for good measure.... I was at my niece's 8th birthday party at 3pm in the avo at the local roller skate rink and then bowling alley. Came out at 6pm. 

Luckily it didn't get past the lacquer and eventually polished out.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

[email protected] who did that hope they get run over by a bus


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Well this is down to the metal.

Thankfully Alfie is meticulous. He knows how precious I am about the gtr, and has taught me to have a more critical eye than I used to. His standards are much higher than mine so if he okays the job, it will be better than new.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Gutted for you mate.

Sounds like this was during the daytime?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep, whilst my wife was taking my son to the playground in the park. End car in a busy car park of over 100 cars.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

goldgtr35 said:


> I had this done to a triumph stag I owned about 20 years ago, my company had just painted it and was all admiring it all drinking a mug of tea outside our Bodyshop when a youngster walked past and keyed it from one end to the other,
> I chased after him and beat him for quite a long time,
> The end of the story is, I had to plea bargin and got a 3 year suspended sentence for ABH and he got let off,,
> Glad you never see him or her,,


Man that's harsh, where's the justice? I'm getting worked up just reading abt these scums...enough to boil the blood!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

What an act of cowardliness but sadly cars are n easy target for scums these days...

Hope you get the car sorted soon.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Man that's harsh, where's the justice? I'm getting worked up just reading abt these scums...enough to boil the blood!


Sitting in a Crown Court being sentenced by the Judge will quickly prevent your blood from boiling. The blood main drain from your head instead.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> It would be worth the suspended sentence.


Really, are you sure about this.

I think your employer may take a different view and hand you your P45.

Unless your self employed, and not a professional I would restrain from making such comments.

Feel sorry for you and there are some low life's around but you've got to be careful, they could end up ruining your life not just your paintwork


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

This
Pulp Fiction - Don't **** with another man's vehicle - YouTube

"No trial, no jury, straight to execution"


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Well this is down to the metal.
> 
> Thankfully Alfie is meticulous. He knows how precious I am about the gtr, and has taught me to have a more critical eye than I used to. His standards are much higher than mine so if he okays the job, it will be better than new.


Might have to take the GT-R to him then - someone reversed passed me in London (I was going to say past just to annoy you Adam) and just left scraping the rear above the plastic. Know how you feel - scum, utter scum.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Really, are you sure about this.
> 
> I think your employer may take a different view and hand you your P45.
> 
> ...



It's ok, am going to do anything. First of all, no idea where or who they are, but more importantly, I'm the kind of person who uses the pen, not the sword. I learned when I was young to run very very fast. If I caught up with the guy, it would probably be me in hospital!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Adam, gutted for you pal. Absolute jealous c***s.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, but glad it's not the GT-R.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

*lowlifes*

945


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

something smiler happened to me about 6 months back. I know how you feel...after the rage settled I was exactly the same, wondering whats the point, whats the gain?!?!

it's just plain ignorance, jealousy and most likely some idiot venting their own life frustrations on your property.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

YouTube

You need one of these .


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this...
Makes my blood boil.... grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

i think we should create a cult vigilante group aimed at catching these people. Once caught they are forced to work and pay off the damage or are offered option 2 which is to donate a kidney or other body part to a hospital.

I'm certain to them option 1 would be the scary one.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this, my old S2000 was keyed in my works car park. Put a massive downer on owning the car and I got it fixed & sold on soon after.

It's the fact that nobody gains from it which is most frustrating.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Adam, that's a pi$$er. Sorry to hear about it.

When I was at uni my Metro City got keyed - I was obiovusly a lot younger then and was quite upset about it. Now I look back and marvel at the lack of taste displayed by someone who would do that to such a sh1t car. 

Suck it up and move on. Your GTR is into Iain's this week isn't it? Concentrate on that instead - it'll ease the pain.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Sitting in a Crown Court being sentenced by the Judge will quickly prevent your blood from boiling. The blood main drain from your head instead.


Ive been known to have a fight or two before.
So a Barrister cost me £1500 to defend me over 30 years ago .
He got let off because of my bad behaviour,, LOL :runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Sorry to hear this, but glad it's not the GT-R.


This times a million; you nearly gave me a heart attack! :runaway:

They are utter lowlife loser scum. But you've already "won", and they know it; that's why they did it.

You only "lose" if you allow it to overly affect you and change your behaviour, otherwise as the saying goes, the best revenge is to live well.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> YouTube
> 
> You need one of these .




Perfect-group buy on these


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

South African Car Flamethrower - YouTube
These do the trick :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Gutted for you mate, I caught 2 guys across the road from my GF's old flat walking along the road punching and kicking parked cars (not even my car) so I jumped out the flat and chased them and her neighbour was just stood their watching! People that do stuff like this are absolute pussies and jealous [email protected]@rds


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd love some form of revenge.

It's just such a shame it won't happen.

Trouble is I now fear for the GTR in my local area - which until now I thought was a bit removed from this kind of behavior.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Where did it happen?
On your drive/road outsdie?


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah theres some real twisted tw4ts out there
jealousy mate that's what it is, thought it was your gtr until I read the thread but not good none the less


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Am gutted.
> 
> My beautiful pristine condition gunmetal grey car has been intentionally keyed almost front to back.
> 
> ...


I had it done once, absolutely awful, perpertrators should be hung , drawn and quatered. 
Sorry for you


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just read this, bloody scum bags and gutted for you. This is one of the reasons I take the Scoob to cinema.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Sitting in a Crown Court being sentenced by the Judge will quickly prevent your blood from boiling. The blood main drain from your head instead.


I am not a violent person - I try to avoid it at all costs and I can only remember one occasion I have been involved in a physical fight during my adult life and that was after quite a bit of provocation. However, if I came walking round the corner and saw some scrote keying my car, I think my tally of physical fights would rise to two. If you are saying you would be able to restrain yourself from some form of physical action upon witnessing your pride and joy being vandalised, you must be an extremely mild mannered and laid back individual!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't believe it.

Got it fixed while on holiday, been back three weeks, £600 later and it's been done again. Same doors, not the rear panel and this time deep vertical scratches.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Where are you parking it?


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Someone does not like you?
You or the wife upset anyone? 
Cnuts, the lot of them


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's just silly...again in a public carpark?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Same park but way over the other side. All just to take the dog for a walk.

There's someone I don't like in the area, soon to be ex-husband of my wife's friend (wife beater) who has issued me a warning through sone other people.

Could be his tactic.

Going to guy one of thse cameras. Advice?


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

sorry to hear this mate, hope you get it sorted


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Think the blackvue ones can be left running whilst the cars off and locked. I also think they switch off if they start to detect battery is going flat.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Gutted for you too. Makes you worried about leaving it anywhere doesnt it.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

***** ****** wire your car into the mains...............


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adam, you know I am into these cameras, what do you need to know?

The Blackview can be set up with a movement sensor.
You can get a battery protector, but for an hour or two you could run four and it'd still start when you get back.

I know the GT-R battery is not great, but I ran two on my Yeti for 72 hours and it was fine.


PM me maybe?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

thats a real shame, some right ar$eholes out there..

maybe this could help? cheap and can be remote activated etc..front and rear too. Should be getting mine shortly, just for testing.

Or the blackvue ones as recommended.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Sub human scum...
think we have all experienced damage to our cars like this...
does make your blood boil...
and yes its prob the guy your talking about...most are ppl that know you or where you go/park
sad lot....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Same park but way over the other side. All just to take the dog for a walk.
> 
> There's someone I don't like in the area, soon to be ex-husband of my wife's friend (wife beater) who has issued me a warning through sone other people.
> 
> ...


It seems very unlikely that the same damage was done by two random parties.
Utter scum.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

untill you confront him and deal with the problem then your a sitting target unfortunately


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

pulsarboby said:


> retaliate! that's the only way your gonna stop this twat. cameras no good unless hes actually caught keying it so you'll gain nothing really
> 
> you must know what car he drives and where he lives.......go get some brake fluid and chuck it all over his motor or if you don't want to do it then go find someone that will.
> untill you confront him and deal with the problem then your a sitting target unfortunately


I think that by doing that you are as bad as him IMHO. There is always a reason behind this kind of behaviour and Adam probably knows who it is and why from one of his posts earlier in the thread.

Really sorry this has happened as I know how much you pride your cars and look after them.

I am sure the police or a solicitor would have some sound advice that would not include retaliation.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

yes that's true what you just said which is why I would confront him to deal with the problem in hand or it will just keep happening again and again (ive edited my post).

as said its very difficult to catch someone doing it and have evidence of them caught in the act, unless your prepared to play the sitting and watching game from another vehicle.
the police wont do anything unless you have some kind of proof!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm more of a pen is mightier than the sword kind of person.

If it is this guy (which I'm not entirely sure it is) he's the off balance nutcase type and so if I were to retaliate it would just escalate until a level that would make me very uncomfortable.

I'm more inclined to make his life a complete misery through every legal recourse available to me. Things like friends at the inland revenue who might be inclined to look into someone's affairs (I don't have any there, but am giving an example).

You have to be squeaky clean if you go down that path, but thankfully I am.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck, I can imagine it's really frustrating. Things you don't need eh?


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

having read the above posts i can understand your frustration,ive had it done twice to me,once to my skyline (in bluewater) and once to my golf outside my house,they are not both related as the bluewater attack was about 6 years ago,but the one outside my house which was very recent was done by an 80 year old lady (i kid you not ) who ive had an argument with about parking,i cant even do anything about it even though she's as good as admitted it to me,because she's so old.but i feel for you as you dont know when the next attack will be.

sorry to ask but what is the name of the bodyshop you use as it sounds really good.


simon


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I actually don't know the name of the bodyshop as I don't deal with them directly.

Mook may kill me for this as they aren't a registered trader but in this case it's not a direct referral.

I use Alfie at over the rainbow car wash and detailing, next to the Ace Cafe on the north circular in Park Royal.

The paintshop is operated and run by Alfie's cousin.

Alfie is my only contact point for them even though I have met the cousin. I am sure Alfie is making extra but I am happy with this as if Alfie sign's off on the job, I know the standard will be far higher than my own - this was confirmed to me the last time they repaired it. As a professional detailer with the accompanying fastidiousness attention to detail, he won't release it until he's happy and if that means sending it back to be redone, he will. I prefer that as I am less confrontational than most.

If I ever needed work done on the GTR (god forbid), Alfie would be the first call I make.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are there any cameras in the area? Council cameras have to record for at least a month so there could be footage stored on them.

Anders


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

wow second time in such short period of time? I'll be well pissed off... however you are right when it comes to "the pen is mightier than the sword bit".

Depends on where you park your car you can either go for permanent solution (CCTV attached to property) or one of the motion activated in-car cameras.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks to ct17, in car camera on its way.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Thanks to CT17, in car camera on its way.


It'll be there today. 
Have a play with it, see what you think.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I actually don't know the name of the bodyshop as I don't deal with them directly.
> 
> Mook may kill me for this as they aren't a registered trader but in this case it's not a direct referral.
> 
> ...


After the thread about super resprays that are cheaper than a wrap, which the original poster must have been given a cheap price on his own car (as he wouldn't tell) to pass the word around I think you are safe!  :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> After the thread about super resprays that are cheaper than a wrap, which the original poster must have been given a cheap price on his own car (as he wouldn't tell) to pass the word around I think you are safe!  :chuckle:


Bump it and see if he's prepared to disclose it now


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Bump it and see if he's prepared to disclose it now


I was just suggesting that Adam probably doesn't need to worry making a small mention of who is doing the work Taz.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, I read it about three times and still didn't see that. We'll let Adam off as it's been a couple of weeks since Alfie's had a mention:flame:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry Tazz, I'll try harder.

The irony is when I get my car cleaned at a car wash that I shall not name, the price is £15 for the full wash and I insist on paying more because of the perceived value and the time spent on my car.

Despite all the plugs I give them, in return I actually pay more than I should!

I hope the forum understands that rather than trying to promote someone, I want all the other owners to benefit from the knowledge I have gained in finding a great paint safe car wash in London.

Share the love I say!

Rich - arrived this morning - thanks so much!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

btw. cost me £650 to have both doors and rear quarter sprayed last time.

This time may get away with just two doors.

Paintshield self healing film (look this stuff up it's amazing) would be £900+vat for the four doors.

Blackvue camera - going to buy anyway as I think it's just brilliant - is about £250, not sure how much use it will be against vandals.

Rich, do you use the blackvue to record your track use or a go pro?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Rich, do you use the blackvue to record your track use or a go pro?


They work fine for track use, you just have to stitch the clips together using an editor package as it records in one minute clips. It does this so it can overwrite old files when the card is full.

My track vids are about 50% GoPro and 50% Blackvue.

If you are sharing you are limited by Youtube quality, so a Go Pro is overkill a bit anyway.
Every time I upload a clip from one of my Go Pro black units Youtube seems to reduce the quality.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Rich, might not help but you can change the setting on the camera to record clips of 3 minutes (when you plug in the micro card into the sd card reader)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

^^^ there is that!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

was thinking the same.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

What b******s! I think cameras are a necessity for you now. Hope you get it sorted


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Twice!

That is bad-how did you upset this fella?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

He's an abusive ar5e who's been tormenting my wife's friend for years.

I suggested to a recently divorced independent third party that just because you are in the process of divorce doesn't mean all others in the same position make for good acquaintances and suggested he could do better than to hang around with a lunatic wife beater.

My message got back to him, and the returning warning was that I should watch out.

I'm quivering in my boots. Despite my non-confrontational ethos in life, what he's done to a good person has really angered me, and I'd like to see what he'd do when the person he's bullying isn't a 6 stone, 5ft tall girl.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> He's an abusive ar5e who's been tormenting my wife's friend for years.
> 
> I suggested to a recently divorced independent third party that just because you are in the process of divorce doesn't mean all others in the same position make for good acquaintances and suggested he could do better than to hang around with a lunatic wife beater.
> 
> ...




That was an expensive few words but I can see why you said it. Get some decent evidence and you may have a chance of getting some money back from this idiot.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> I'm more of a pen is mightier than the sword kind of person.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TREG said:


> That was an expensive few words but I can see why you said it. Get some decent evidence and you may have a chance of getting some money back from this idiot.


Any money I take from him, will cost her in the divorce settlement, and she needs it more than I do.

I doubt it is him really. I reckon it's just arseholes trolling the park car park and being malicious.

Probably just stupid kids.

Camera will help me in the future. Excited to try that out.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Car is back looking pristine again. Free detail at the same time. For transparency, cost me £500.

Blackvue camera installed and working well so fingers crossed that will be it.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad it's all sorted and fingers crossed it doesn't happen again. Some people ate just scum. We shouldn't have to go to these lengths to protect our pride and joys.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Let's hope you never have to post in this thread out of necessity again.


----------

